
How To Know When Being Given A New Title Means You Just Got Fired - transburgh
http://www.gobignetwork.com/wil/2007/7/31/how-to-know-when-being-given-a-new-title-means-you-just-got-fired/10181/view.aspx
======
mynameishere
It's still a lot more meaningful to go by whether the paychecks stop coming.
Hell, they can make me Chief Officer for Supervision of Screensaver Latency,
and I'll knock back a few every lunch in celebration.

~~~
transburgh
Might be a little different if you have a family and mortgage, but I
understand your point.

------
wschroter
So you're suggesting that if the paychecks stop coming, you'll know you're
fired?

